# Peoria and surrounding area



## boom monster (Jan 13, 2013)

Well it is on folks. Went out this morning to one of my early spots and found 12 very small Greys! Not worth picking so I covered them and will go back in a day or two. Ground temps were around 52 degrees in that area. Tread lightly if you go out they are small right now. Happy hunting everyone!!!!


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

boom monster keep me in mind if you get to many,I'd like to get at least 20 lbs if you do want to sell that many please call me at 816-261-9512.Thanks a lot and good hunting.


----------



## natnat7w (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes defiantly early here in Peoria area! Never found em this small but left these alone also!


----------



## boom monster (Jan 13, 2013)

Haha yeah those are a good deal smaller than the ones that I found. Good eyes.


----------



## storm9467 (Apr 5, 2013)

I went looking for morels none to report could use a warm spell. Too chilly in Peoria county all the signs point to small greys but none reveled themselves to me.. I must not be worthy  I did enjoy the hike, nonetheless and the view at the top overlooking the river was spectacular! Good times good times . You guys rock finding some already!


----------



## landolincoln (Apr 17, 2013)

I found some tiny greys earlier this week. The ticks are the worst I've seen them in a long while.


----------



## gonners1979 (May 1, 2014)

found 8 tiny greys in woodford county 4-30-14 and to those people who buy them shame on you you should find them yourself there is no pride or satisfaction in buying them i have turnd down free ones just to go find my own if any one wants one of the best damn mushroom hunters around to team up with i split everything 50/50 just need more places to go by this time next week we should be all over


----------



## jessebshroomin (May 1, 2014)




----------



## jessebshroomin (May 1, 2014)

Found about 8 greys yesterday! Not sure how to post these pics tho?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Photobucket works best . Just copy the code to the right of the HTML code, then paste it to your comment.


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0003_zps53c0b2bb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## jessebshroomin (May 1, 2014)

Not sure if this will work, trying on my phone


----------



## jessebshroomin (May 1, 2014)

Got it on the homepage under recent photos


----------

